# skin spot



## rainforestproj (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi
I have an orange Terribillis who has a grey spot developing on his nose, he seems to be rubbing it from time to time, what might that be and how would you treat something like that.
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

I have the same problem with my Tinc. I think its from when she was stressed, but I am not sure I couldnt get anyone to reply about that part of my post.

general-health-disease-treatment/topic41176.html


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

rainforestproj said:


> Hi
> I have an orange Terribillis who has a grey spot developing on his nose, he seems to be rubbing it from time to time, what might that be and how would you treat something like that.
> Thanks
> Bruce


Hi Bruce, 
That would , strange enough, be known as nose rub. To avoid infection and other issues you can get Silver Sulfadiazine from my brother. His contact is on my website.

Rich


----------

